# Traveling with a DJI ronin M/MX



## Cheekysascha (Jun 6, 2017)

Hey guys, i'm thinking of picking up a DJI ronin to add some video work to my photography but was wondering how those of you who own one travel with it? do you check it in? do you take it as carry on how small does it fold etc....? 

I'm trying to see how fragile it is and if it's a bad idea to check it as i'm already traveling with 3 camera bodies and 5 lenses in my backpack and won't be able to put it in there unless i want my back to break as well haha


----------

